# My internet keeps on spiking every few seconds?



## Indulgence (Aug 13, 2009)

2 Months ago, my internet was fine and I would always get a constant speed when downloading and playing games. My ping usually in some games like CSS would be 40-50. But one day, my ping started jumping from 60- 150 and my download speed spikes from 67 kb/s to 300 kb/s.

I scanned for viruses etc. but still no luck. I EVEN REFORMATTED MY PC




























. Still no luck.

Here is a log of me pinging to Google in [COLOR=#3676A2 ! important]command prompt[/COLOR]

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\***** ***Ros>ping Google -t

Pinging Google [64.233.169.147] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 64.233.169.147: bytes=32 time=139ms TTL=245
Reply from 64.233.169.147: bytes=32 time=109ms TTL=245
Reply from 64.233.169.147: bytes=32 time=86ms TTL=245
Reply from 64.233.169.147: bytes=32 time=49ms TTL=245
Reply from 64.233.169.147: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=245
Reply from 64.233.169.147: bytes=32 time=138ms TTL=245
Reply from 64.233.169.147: bytes=32 time=101ms TTL=245
Reply from 64.233.169.147: bytes=32 time=137ms TTL=245
Reply from 64.233.169.147: bytes=32 time=82ms TTL=245
Reply from 64.233.169.147: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=245
Reply from 64.233.169.147: bytes=32 time=47ms TTL=245
Reply from 64.233.169.147: bytes=32 time=79ms TTL=245
Reply from 64.233.169.147: bytes=32 time=70ms TTL=245
Reply from 64.233.169.147: bytes=32 time=149ms TTL=245
Reply from 64.233.169.147: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=245
Reply from 64.233.169.147: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=245
Reply from 64.233.169.147: bytes=32 time=67ms TTL=245
Reply from 64.233.169.147: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=245
Reply from 64.233.169.147: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=245

Ping statistics for 64.233.169.147:
Packets: Sent = 19, Received = 19, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 47ms, Maximum = 149ms, Average = 86ms
Control-C
^C
C:\Users\******>

As you can see, it spikes every few seconds. I tried resetting my router, even connected directly to my [COLOR=#3676A2 ! important]modem[/COLOR], and still I persist in spiking.









So if you can help me, please do as I would appreciate your aid.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

*Note:* _You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run._

DSLReports

Here's also the Line Quality Tests FAQ to help you understand the results. This will answer some questions about the line quality display.


----------



## Indulgence (Aug 13, 2009)

Test Result 1 *http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2553376
*Test Result 2 *http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2553382
*Test Result 3 *http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2553387*


----------



## Indulgence (Aug 13, 2009)

Is anyone going to help me?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think you're getting just a tad impatient. This is not a chat-room, it's a forum where we come periodically. Nobody is sitting here 24/7 waiting to answer your incoming question. It's customary to way about 24 hours before bumping a post.

Other than some mystery issue with your local connection where pings don't get through, you don't appear to have any dropped packets. I'd lean on the ISP some more, clearly, this is a problem with either the modem or the ISP, since multiple computers have the same lousy upstream performance.


----------

